# US RVs - Which Make Would You Choose



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

If you were in the market for an RV which Manufacturer/model would you chose and why? Which ones would you avoid?


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

For UK/Europe? In my experience (5 years touring in US) they are much the same. There are only two main engine/chassis makers and the important equipment such as fridges, ovens, generators etc are more or less the same ( just like europe really). Underneath the engineering is very basic and the bits you don't normally see are left in a very shoddy condition. However they do seem to last forever. The real difference between makes ( in my opinion) was the quality of the internal woodwork. Some were cheap and nasty whilst others were solid wood. Perhaps thats where you can make a choice. Oh, and some are pig ugly!


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

DavidDredge said:


> For UK/Europe? In my experience (5 years touring in US) they are much the same. There are only two main engine/chassis makers and the important equipment such as fridges, ovens, generators etc are more or less the same ( just like europe really). Underneath the engineering is very basic and the bits you don't normally see are left in a very shoddy condition. However they do seem to last forever. The real difference between makes ( in my opinion) was the quality of the internal woodwork. Some were cheap and nasty whilst others were solid wood. Perhaps thats where you can make a choice. Oh, and some are pig ugly!


For the US actually. Hoping to try and buy over there.
Which ones would you say have poor woodwork then?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

US RV'ers I've talked to seem to favour Winnibago and maybe Tiffin.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> US RV'ers I've talked to seem to favour Winnibago and maybe Tiffin.


Hi.......would thourghly endorse that! If you can exceed the 7.5 ton cap the latest 26ft Allegro Breeze by Tiffin is worth a look, or the Winnebago Via should your licence be a restriction. IMO both are a European friendly size should you wish to bring eventually them home......Crindle.


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Are you buying new?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> If you were in the market for an RV which Manufacturer/model would you chose and why? Which ones would you avoid?


Stateside you have 50+ manufacturers and each one has upwards of 10 models.

You need to narrow your options down a little before anyone can make a suggestion as to what to buy.

1/. Is it coming back to Europe.?
2/. How long will you be using it in the states?
3/. How big is your budget?
4/. Will you buy new or used?

Item one will narrow the field down.
In the cheaper range yes Winnebago and Tiffin are good value. 
In the upper range American Coach and Monaco are good and solid.

There are a dozen manufacturers in and around Elkart IN that just nail em together but use the same chassis.

Ray.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > If you were in the market for an RV which Manufacturer/model would you chose and why? Which ones would you avoid?
> ...


I was generalising re manufacturer and hoping to to maybe learn from peoples experiences.

The plan is to buy a used RV and sell it in the US when finished. Hopefully to store there and use over the next 2 or 3 years. The budget is flexible but obviously looking for the biggest bang for the smallest buck :wink: 
I think maybe a cap of about $40K should get something fairly decent.
Size wise somewhere 32' to 37', diesel if possible, and hopefully 10-12mpg?


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Just what we did a few years back! Same budget too.

Let me know if I can offer any further help and advice

Do not be too optimistic about selling. The market is saturated. We were incredibly lucky to sell ours in Canada.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Hi Gazzer.
As has been said the US is awash with RVs for sale.
Just to the east of Phoenix is a town called Mesa Arizona.
You can drive about 25 miles from Temp all the way out to Apache Junction and see thousands of RVs for sale. Dealers and private sellers stack them up at junctions and corners. It's an RV Mecca.

Other than that I'm sure Florida has it's fair share.

It's a few years old but my website describes our searches and registering our RVs in the US. www.raynipper.com

Ray.


----------

